# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Յոգա

## Ռուֆուս

Նենց չի, որ հետաքրքրված եմ յոգայով, կամ պարապում եմ, բայց մի հատ վիդեո էի գտել ու Ակումբում տեսա, որ բուն յոգային նվիրված թեմա չկա: Էնպես որ Բյուրին ու մյուս յոգերին լավություն եմ անում, ձեռի հետ էլ նայեք էս աղջիկն ինչեր ա անում  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (07.10.2016), E-la Via (16.06.2014), insider (16.06.2014), Smokie (18.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (16.06.2014), Նարե91 (16.06.2014), Նոյեմ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Նենց չի, որ հետաքրքրված եմ յոգայով, կամ պարապում եմ, բայց մի հատ վիդեո էի գտել ու Ակումբում տեսա, որ բուն յոգային նվիրված թեմա չկա: Էնպես որ Բյուրին ու մյուս յոգերին լավություն եմ անում, ձեռի հետ էլ նայեք էս աղջիկն ինչեր ա անում


Ես էի ուզում սենց թեմա բացել  :Smile:  Հետաքրքիր ա՝ էս քանի՞ տարվա աշխատանքի արդյունք ա:

----------


## insider

Ռուֆ, բայց յոգան ու ասենք մեդիտացիան, ընդհանուր բաներ չունե՞ն: Դրանց «գաղափարախոսությունը» ինչ որ տեղ նույնը չի՞:

Հ.Գ. Հեսա Բյուրը կգա, քարը քարին չի թողնի  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, բայց յոգան ու ասենք մեդիտացիան, ընդհանուր բաներ չունե՞ն: Դրանց «գաղափարախոսությունը» ինչ որ տեղ նույնը չի՞:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հեսա Բյուրը կգա, քարը քարին չի թողնի


Անկեղծ ասած գաղափար չունեմ, ինչքան գիտեմ յոգան ֆիզիկական վարժություններն են, իսկ մեդիտացիան՝ մտավոր: Ավելի լավ ա, Բյուրն ու մյուս յոգայով զբաղվողները բացատրեն:

----------


## insider

> Անկեղծ ասած գաղափար չունեմ, ինչքան գիտեմ յոգան ֆիզիկական վարժություններն են, իսկ մեդիտացիան՝ մտավոր: Ավելի լավ ա, Բյուրն ու մյուս յոգայով զբաղվողները բացատրեն:


Հա, ճիշտ ես, ֆիզիկականը կա յոգայում, բայց մտավորն էլ մեծ դեր ունի: Ու իմ կարծիքով ավելի շատ: Յոգայով զբաղվողներ ջան, լուսավորեք էլի ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա  :Jpit:  Նախ ասեմ, որ ես ինձ յոգ չեմ համարում, որովհետև յոգայի եքա գաղափարախոսության մենակ մի փոքր մասի հետևորդ եմ, լիքը ֆինտուֆլուշկաներ կան, որ չեմ անում (էն ա, յոգայի դասից հենց նոր տուն մտա, հեսա ուտելու եմ): Յոգան ինքը էնքան խառը բան ա տարբեր դպրոցներով, գաղափարախոսություններով, կրոնական հայացքներով և այլն, որ սենց մի բառի տակ հնարավոր չի խոսել (ու ես էլ գիտելիքներ չունեմ, անկեղծ ասած, չեմ էլ ուզում ունենալ  :Jpit: ):




> Ռուֆ, բայց յոգան ու ասենք մեդիտացիան, ընդհանուր բաներ չունե՞ն: Դրանց «գաղափարախոսությունը» ինչ որ տեղ նույնը չի՞:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հեսա Բյուրը կգա, քարը քարին չի թողնի


Մեդիտացիայի պահերով... Մեդիտացիան ինքը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, յոգայի բաղադրիչ ա (շնչառական վարժությունների ու ասանաների հետ մեկտեղ):

Մի խոսքով, թե ասանաների պահով քննարկելու հավես ունեցող կա, քննարկենք: Թե չէ, դրանից էն կողմ ինձ յոգան չի հետաքրքրում  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Ես էս նոր մոդա ընկած յոգայից գլուխ չեմ հանում: Յոգերի մասին իմ պատկերացումները սահմանափակվում են տաք ածուխների, կոտրած շշերի վրա ման եկողներով ու սուր, կտրող, ծակող գործիքներով իրենց կեղեքողներով: Ու հիշում եմ, որ նման մարդիկ ասում էին, որ դա մտավոր աշխատանքի արդյունք է: Քանի որ գիտական բացատրություն բժիշկները դրան չունեին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիդեոն նայեցի:  :Jpit:  Անցյալ տարի Հոլանդիայում մեր դասատուն flying bird-ն անում էր (էն որ սկզբում արեց, հետո վերջում էլ էդ նույնն արեց), բայց սաղ դասատուներից մենակ ինքն էր կարում: bird in a basket-ն էլ երեք ամիս պարապելուց հետո ես կարում էի մի քանի վայրկյան պահել:

Իսկ բաքասանան արդեն ամենասովորական, հեշտ ստացվող դիրքերից ա (շնորհակալություն իմ Հայաստանի դասատուին):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էս նոր մոդա ընկած յոգայից գլուխ չեմ հանում: Յոգերի մասին իմ պատկերացումները սահմանափակվում են տաք ածուխների, կոտրած շշերի վրա ման եկողներով ու սուր, կտրող, ծակող գործիքներով իրենց կեղեքողներով: Ու հիշում եմ, որ նման մարդիկ ասում էին, որ դա մտավոր աշխատանքի արդյունք է: Քանի որ գիտական բացատրություն բժիշկները դրան չունեին:


Նոր մոդա ընկած յոգան սպորտաձև ա, ու դա ինձ դզում ա  :Jpit:

----------

insider (16.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես ավելի հաճույքով որևէ սպորտաձևով կզբաղվեի, քան թե յոգա, պար, եսիմ ինչ  :Smile:  Նույնիսկ մարզադահլիճում կաչատ լինելը նախընտրում եմ յոգայից:

----------

insider (16.06.2014), Quyr Qery (07.10.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էկա  Նախ ասեմ, որ ես ինձ յոգ չեմ համարում, որովհետև յոգայի եքա գաղափարախոսության մենակ մի փոքր մասի հետևորդ եմ, լիքը ֆինտուֆլուշկաներ կան, որ չեմ անում (էն ա, յոգայի դասից հենց նոր տուն մտա, հեսա ուտելու եմ): Յոգան ինքը էնքան խառը բան ա տարբեր դպրոցներով, գաղափարախոսություններով, կրոնական հայացքներով և այլն, որ սենց մի բառի տակ հնարավոր չի խոսել (ու ես էլ գիտելիքներ չունեմ, անկեղծ ասած, չեմ էլ ուզում ունենալ ):
> 
> 
> Մեդիտացիայի պահերով... Մեդիտացիան ինքը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, յոգայի բաղադրիչ ա (շնչառական վարժությունների ու ասանաների հետ մեկտեղ):
> 
> Մի խոսքով, թե ասանաների պահով քննարկելու հավես ունեցող կա, քննարկենք: Թե չէ, դրանից էն կողմ ինձ յոգան չի հետաքրքրում


Համ էլ, Բյուր ջան, այնքան տարբեր յոգաներ կան, որ դրանց մեջ շատ հնարավոր է, որ կոնկրետ մեդիտատիվ յոգա էլ լինի, չէ՞: :Smile: 
Օրինակ, Կունտա-յոգան... (հուսամ, ճիշտ գրեցի...)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ավելի հաճույքով որևէ սպորտաձևով կզբաղվեի, քան թե յոգա, պար, եսիմ ինչ  Նույնիսկ մարզադահլիճում կաչատ լինելը նախընտրում եմ յոգայից:


Կարաս մարզադահլիճում էլ յոգայով զբաղվես  :Jpit: 
Ինձ յոգայի էդ պահն ա դզում, որ արագություն չի պահանջում, դասից հետո քրտնած ու հալումաշ էղած չես, սթրեսիդ մակարդակն էլ իջած ա (չնայած ցանկացած սպորտ ա սթրեսն իջացնում):




> Համ էլ, Բյուր ջան, այնքան տարբեր յոգաներ կան, որ դրանց մեջ շատ հնարավոր է, որ կոնկրետ մեդիտատիվ յոգա էլ լինի, չէ՞:
> Օրինակ, Կունտա-յոգան... (հուսամ, ճիշտ գրեցի...)


Հա, Սամ ջան, լիքը յոգաներ կան: Ես մենակ հաթհա ու աշթանգա յոգայով եմ զբաղվում:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.06.2014)

----------


## Lancet

> Ես էս նոր մոդա ընկած յոգայից գլուխ չեմ հանում: Յոգերի մասին իմ պատկերացումները սահմանափակվում են տաք ածուխների, կոտրած շշերի վրա ման եկողներով ու սուր, կտրող, ծակող գործիքներով իրենց կեղեքողներով: Ու հիշում եմ, որ նման մարդիկ ասում էին, որ դա մտավոր աշխատանքի արդյունք է: Քանի որ գիտական բացատրություն բժիշկները դրան չունեին:


Լավ էլի, ինչ մտավոր աշխատանք, յոգերի արած ամեն մի հնարք էլ իր գիտական բացատրությունն ունի։ Օրինակ՝ էդ տաք ածուխի վրայով քայլելը բացատրվում ա նրանով, որ ածուխի ջերմափոխանակությունը ցածր ա, իսկ ներբանների մաշկը թույլ զգայնություն ունի, ու ամենահաստ հատվածն ա մաշկի։ էդ 1-2 վայրկյանում ածուխի ջերմությունը չի հասցնում փոխանցվի ոտնաթաթերին։ 
Հ.Գ. Հին թեմա է, բայց հետաքրքրեց, բացի այդ շատ քննարկված էլ չի։

----------


## laro

Ժող բարևներ: Ուրեմն պլաններ կան յոգայի հետ կապված հետազոտական աշխատանք անելու: Կարո՞ղ եք տալ ինձ ինֆո էնպիսի աղբյուրներից, որ հղում անելու ենթակա լինեն: Ու խնդրում եմ, եթե պիտանի նյութ ընկնի աչքի տակ, արձագանքեք: Շնորհակալություն շատ:

----------


## S.L.V.

Յոգայի ու մեդիտացիայի նպատակները նույնն են: Տարբեր ձևերով են անվանում` սամադհի, նիրվանա և այլն

----------


## Sky

Յոգան ինձ միշտ էս տատիկի մասինա հիշեցնում :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Էկապադառադժակապոտասանա կամ որ նույնն է՝ թագավորական աղավնու դիրք:  :Jpit:  Ընտիրություն:  :Love:  Դեռ չի ստացվում:

Իրականում մտքի ճիշտ կառավարում ու պրակտիկա ու ցանկացած ասանա հասանելի է  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էկապադառադժակապոտասանա կամ որ նույնն է՝ թագավորական աղավնու դիրք:  Ընտիրություն:  Դեռ չի ստացվում:
> 
> Իրականում մտքի ճիշտ կառավարում ու պրակտիկա ու ցանկացած ասանա հասանելի է


Ես անում եմ, ինձ մոտ ահագին հեշտ ստացվեց։

----------


## Katka

> Ես անում եմ, ինձ մոտ ահագին հեշտ ստացվեց։


Ընտիրությու՜ն 

Իմ մոտ յոգայի դասատուի օգնությամբ  ստացվում ա, բայց ինքնուրույն դեռ չէ, մտքից ա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

համով ուտելիք  :Jpit:   :Love: 

https://youtu.be/7ldm5mpEbjQ

----------

Arpine (16.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> համով ուտելիք  
> 
> https://youtu.be/7ldm5mpEbjQ


Դզե՜ց  :Jpit:  Բայց ես էս սաղ գլխիվայր դիրքերից հուշտ եմ լինում ու որոշել եմ ընդհանրապես չանել։

----------

Katka (17.11.2016)

----------


## Katka

> Դզե՜ց  Բայց ես էս սաղ գլխիվայր դիրքերից հուշտ եմ լինում ու որոշել եմ ընդհանրապես չանել։


չէ, ինվերսիաները ես սիրում եմ, handstand չէ, բայց մնացաց գլխիվայր, պարաններից կախված վիճակները ինձ օգնում են:  :Jpit: 


Briohny Smyth  :Xeloq: 

https://youtu.be/loszrEZvS_k

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ, ինվերսիաները ես սիրում եմ, handstand չէ, բայց մնացաց գլխիվայր, պարաններից կախված վիճակները ինձ օգնում են: 
> 
> 
> Briohny Smyth 
> 
> https://youtu.be/loszrEZvS_k


Ինձ ավելի շատ առողջական կողմն ա անհանգստացնում: Էդքան արյուն գլուխ ուղարկելն էնքան էլ լավ միտք չի, պլյուս ողնաշարի վնասվածքների ռիսկը:

----------


## Katka

> Ինձ ավելի շատ առողջական կողմն ա անհանգստացնում: Էդքան արյուն գլուխ ուղարկելն էնքան էլ լավ միտք չի, պլյուս ողնաշարի վնասվածքների ռիսկը:


դե, ես հարցին այլ կողմից եմ նայում՝ ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ու ճիշտ ձևով անելու դեպքում չի վնասի: Ցանկացած վարժություն էլ սխալ անելու դեպքում կարող ես վնասել ինչ-որ բան: Երիտասարդ մնալու կարևոր վարժություններից մեկն է գլխիվայր կանգնելը:  :Jpit: 



Հիմա շատ չարչարվում եմ Չատուրանգայի վրա`

----------


## Ripsim

Եթե Հայաստանում եք յոգայով զբաղվում կամ զբաղվել, ինձ էլ խորհուրդ կտա՞ք, թե որտեղ արժե սկսել պարապել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե, ես հարցին այլ կողմից եմ նայում՝ ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ու ճիշտ ձևով անելու դեպքում չի վնասի: Ցանկացած վարժություն էլ սխալ անելու դեպքում կարող ես վնասել ինչ-որ բան: Երիտասարդ մնալու կարևոր վարժություններից մեկն է գլխիվայր կանգնելը:


Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ճիշտ անելուց առաջ մի քանի անգամ սխալ ես անում: Բայց ի տարբերություն այլ վարժությունների, էս մեկը սխալ անելով կարաս շատ թանկ վճարես:
Իսկ էդ երիտասարդ մնալը լրիվ օդ ա, ոնց որ յոգայի մասին լիքը ուրիշ բաներ են օդ:

----------


## Katka

> Եթե Հայաստանում եք յոգայով զբաղվում կամ զբաղվել, ինձ էլ խորհուրդ կտա՞ք, թե որտեղ արժե սկսել պարապել:


Luys Yoga Studio! 




> Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ճիշտ անելուց առաջ մի քանի անգամ սխալ ես անում: Բայց ի տարբերություն այլ վարժությունների, էս մեկը սխալ անելով կարաս շատ թանկ վճարես:
> Իսկ էդ երիտասարդ մնալը լրիվ օդ ա, ոնց որ յոգայի մասին լիքը ուրիշ բաներ են օդ:


ok  :Jpit:

----------

Ripsim (21.11.2016)

----------


## Katka

պառկած հերոսի դիրք` սուպտա վիրասանա
հանգստացնում է սիրտը, ուժեղացնում օրգանիզմը, կայունացնում է նյարդային համակարգը, միտքն է հավասարակշռում: օգնում է ֆիզիկական և մտավոր արագ թուլացմանը:

----------

